# 2022 Predictions Contest



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

2022 Predictions Contest

The predictions contest is on again! For those among us who are still brave enough to declare where you think we are headed!

Please enter your guesses or forecasts for the values on December 31, 2022 in the following format:

S&P500:
TSX:
GOLD:
OIL:
CAD:

with the dollar amounts in USD. The index is just that. No dollar value. The deadline is January 24 at 9:30 EST and the first results will be published after market close in January.

Results will be published monthly. If you decide to change your submission, please just edit the original submission before the deadline. Let's hope the markets will cooperate this year so my performance improves.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

S&P500: 3691
TSX: 18851
GOLD: 1700 usd
OIL: 55 usd
CAD: 0.71 usd


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

S&P500: 4500
TSX: 21000
GOLD: 1850 usd
OIL: 80 usd
CAD: 0.75 usd


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

*S&P500 Forecasts*
BMO 5300
Wells Fargo 5200
Credit Suisse 5200
Goldman Sachs 5100
JPM 5050
RBC 5050
Jeffries 5000
UBS 4850
BofA 4600
Morgan Stanley 4400









2022 stock market outlook: The top strategists at Goldman Sachs, JPMorgan, and more share their predictions for the S&P 500 this year and how you should invest your money


Ten top Wall Street firms shared their 2022 predictions for the S&P 500 and listed their investing recommendations for the new year.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

kcowan2000 said:


> *S&P500 Forecasts*
> BMO 5300
> Wells Fargo 5200
> Credit Suisse 5200
> ...


How accurate were they to forecast S&P500 in previous years?


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

S&P500: 4658
TSX: 24242
GOLD: 1888
OIL: 88.8
CAD: 0.848


----------



## Rising Tide (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm sure I can't do any worse than last year!

S&P500: 4350
TSX: 21500
GOLD: 1650
OIL: 86
CAD: 0.80


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

2021 predictions:

Morgan Stanley = 4000

Wells Fargo = 4600

Goldman = 4700

RBC = 4500


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

My crystal ball let me down big time in 2021, but now I think the future is clear:

S&P500: 5000
TSX: 24000
GOLD: 1600
OIL: 100
CAD: 0.90


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

After consulting my wigi board:

S&P500: 5022
TSX: 22222
Gold: 1822
Oil (WTI): 82.22
CAD: .7822


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

S&P500: 5159.3
TSX: 22359.3
GOLD: 1859.3
OIL: 81.593
CAD: 0.79593


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

S&P500: 5050
TSX: 20100
GOLD: 1775
OIL: 70
CAD: 0.78


----------



## prisoner24601 (May 27, 2018)

S&P500: 5160
TSX: 23500
GOLD: 1600
OIL: 85
CAD: 0.72


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Let's see if I can repeat in 2022  Ha.

S&P500: 5290
TSX: 23980
GOLD: 1990
OIL: 94
CAD: 0.82


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Betty White will not make to her 100th birthday.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

S&P500: 4995
TSX: 22450
GOLD: 1800
OIL: 79
CAD: 0.80


----------



## jessc (Nov 11, 2017)

S&P500: 5210
TSX: 24200
GOLD: 1840
OIL: 95
CAD: 0.85

yeah that's optimistic


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

S&P500: 5147
TSX: 22284
Gold: 1645
Oil: 90.00
CAD: 0.83


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

S&P500: 5100
TSX: 22,000
Gold: 1600
Oil: 69
CAD: 0.8


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

S&P500: 5314
TSX: 26311
Gold: 2153
Oil: 85.12
CAD: 0.7877


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

S&P500: 5102
TSX: 23422
Gold: 1850
Oil: 94.15
CAD: 0.855


----------



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

Just for the fun. It is a wild guest. After interest rate hikes, the market will reverse to the mean. Gold will go sideway. Oil will go down because of EV.

S&P500: 3800
TSX: 17000
GOLD: 1870
OIL: 45 (Canadian crude)
CAD: 0.8


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> Betty White will not make to her 100th birthday.


You ruined it!!!


----------



## MrBean (Aug 16, 2018)

S&P500: 4100
TSX: 19000
GOLD: 2400
OIL: 70
CAD: 0.75


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

S&P500: 5678
TSX: 23456
GOLD: 2345
OIL: 69
CAD: 0.89


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

S&P500: 4990
TSX: 22605
GOLD: 1815
OIL: 82
CAD: 0.802


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

There were two adjustments that have been mentioned. I am open to anything people want.

I will create a poll and majority will rule.

So far the two suggestions are
1)vary the weighting so that the indices count more than the 3 values
2)add a bitcoin measure

Any others?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

moved to the poll thread


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

ENDING 2022S&P: 4895TSX: 22525GOLD:1911OIL: 83.50CAD: 0.8000


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

S&P500: 5,150
TSX: 22,927
GOLD: $1,793
OIL: $ 74
CAD: $ 0.79


----------



## ddivadius (Apr 28, 2017)

S&P500: 4950
TSX: 24475
Gold: 1875
Oil: 91
CAD: 0.87


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

My guesses


*Participant*​*S&P500*​*TSX*​*GOLD*​*OIL*​*$CAD*​kcowan​4,996​22,220​$1,801​$81.50​0.8060​


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

And I rolled the dice......

S&P500: 5316
TSX: 26155
Gold: 2160
Oil: 89.00
CAD: 0.84


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

https://www.finiki.org/wiki/File:CMF_2022Predictions.jpg
Here are the initial guesses for your review and approval.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Should be interesting! Enjoy all!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

https://www.finiki.org/wiki/File:CMF_2022Predictions.jpg
Here are the first month results. KaeJS retains the early lead.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Thanks. FYI on my browser MS Edge clicking on the link doesn't work for some reason? It works if you copy and paste though.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

The link and link description fields are swapped. The link is to "CMF Results" and the description has the correct actual link in it.


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

CMF Results
This should work. Sorry.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

New leader is Rising Tide.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Should have gone higher on oil


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> Should have gone higher on oil


Me too 😅


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Should have accounted for the war!

CMF Results 
Current leader is nortel'd.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Seriously....

Always fun to follow along with any predictions though.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

kcowan said:


> Should have accounted for the war!
> 
> CMF Results
> Current leader is nortel'd.


Currently #2! If the market continues to go nowhere for the next... 9 months... I may stay in the top 10. 😅


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

KaeJS in the lead


----------



## Faramir (11 mo ago)

Yes the war very few could have predicted. I personally though Putin was a lot of hot air so was quite surprised he followed through. Putin should have listened to that little conscience that was telling him it was a bad idea. Now he is stuck and has shown the world that Russia is a paper tiger that can't even dominate it's weaker neighbor.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I moved up 5 places this month! I'm coming for you KaeJS.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Rising Tide regains the lead


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Sinking like a rock. A repeat win will be tough!! 

Ha.

Need S&P 500 to come back at least 20%. Not gonna happen


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

No guesses on where the bottom of the V-shaped recovery will be?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Humm, if I had to make a guess now, I say the markets go a bit flat for the end of the year. I really have no idea. 

Here at home, people are freaking out about 50 basis points of interest rates. I mean, really. If people can't afford a few hundred bucks on their debt per month, they are in an orgy of debt - sadly. Maybe that is true. If so, economy is a bit doomed.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Rising Tide still in the lead. This is good news?


----------



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

Although S&P 500 is at the value I predicted, I am still waiting patiently to buy US stocks.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

A little market timing never hurts!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

RisingTide again!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

No change


----------



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

Looks like we have to follow RisingTide's stocks pick.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

who's in the lead?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

No change





File:CMF 2022Predictions.jpg - finiki, the Canadian financial wiki







www.finiki.org


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Rising Tide


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

New leader is KaeJS





File:CMF 2022Predictions.jpg - finiki, the Canadian financial wiki







www.finiki.org


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

kcowan said:


> New leader is KaeJS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😎


----------



## Rising Tide (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't checked this for a while - impressed and surprised how accurate my "predictions" have been! One more month!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

drum roll please........


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

KaeJS is the 2022 winner. Congratulations in a tough year,
Runners up are
RisingTide and
Ukrainiandude
*File:CMF 2022Predictions.jpg - finiki, the Canadian financial wiki*








www.finiki.org


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Category leaders are as follows:


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats to the top 3 - well done.
many thanks to you kcowan for putting this all together and being the community builder.
always fun.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Always fun, thanks kcowan. 

Congrats to KaeJS this year and runners-up. Well done!!

Will try again in 2023 after a solid finish in 2021


----------



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks kcowan. Let's do the 2023 contest, shall we?
May I suggest that we define the oil price clearly. Brent crude, WTI, or Canadian crude?


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608965674109636608
what is their 2023 forecast?


----------



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

I predicted S&P500 better than them.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Freedom2022 said:


> Thanks kcowan. Let's do the 2023 contest, shall we?
> May I suggest that we define the oil price clearly. Brent crude, WTI, or Canadian crude?


WTI, i.e. West Texas Intermediate, not WCS nor Brent


----------

